# Best Friend Now Addicted To Heroin...Help



## TheTrippyHippie (Sep 2, 2015)

Hello guys, first let me give you a little info about myself and the situation. I am 20 years old a fairly young man and my best friend who I knew since I was five is now 18 years old.

A few months ago my friend 'tried' heroin by snorting it and said 'no big deal its just experimental' and I was kinda foolish to believe him i didn't think he was lying because their were a couple occasions when a few of us guys got together and busted some lines of cocaine and woke up the next day feeling shitty and not wanting to do anymore. 

Anyway, he is still doing heroin and I think he may have started to shoot. I cant say for sure but I don't know how to help him. He's young and he crashed his car and got a DWAI under the influence and things will only get worse. Right now he lives with his grandma because his mom died a year ago. What should I do? Who should I talk to?


----------



## Bublonichronic (Sep 2, 2015)

The unfortunate truth is there is nothing you can do if someone wants to use they will, if your that close talk to him tell him how you feel and say you won't stick around to watch him become a broke shell of the person you _knew_


----------



## TheTrippyHippie (Sep 2, 2015)

I'll be sad as fuck if i have to turn away from him. Like not trying to be homo but hes my only REAL friend. We all know how 'friends' are when it comes to weed but hes the only tue person i know.

I need more friends that respect the maryjane and dont just look at it as a way to escape and get high. I need friends who are successful and respect the herb and do what they got to do to make it.


----------



## sunni (Sep 2, 2015)

You can speak to him about his issue explain your concern and listen to him
People use for various reasons I'm sure loosing his mother so young is part of why he wants to get high 
Offer to bring him to rehab or work on a plan for getting some help or counsel

Sadly though the truth is aside from reaching out and offering help he has to want to get clean


----------



## KLITE (Sep 2, 2015)

Maybe make him some on your ass space/time travel brownies and shove 5 of them everytime he feels like some heroins.


----------



## vro (Sep 2, 2015)

Hes never going to stop


----------



## neosapien (Sep 2, 2015)

If he's already shooting it so soon, I'd have to say he's a lost cause unfortunately. Very few people that I know have rebounded from shooting. In fact most are dead. Not saying you shouldn't talk to him, but it's probably already a lost cause.


----------



## skunkd0c (Sep 2, 2015)

TheTrippyHippie said:


> A few months ago my friend 'tried' heroin by snorting it


i am no expert here, but snorting is not one of the typical methods of using heroin ?


----------



## tyler.durden (Sep 2, 2015)

skunkd0c said:


> i am no expert here, but snorting is not one of the typical methods of using heroin ?


I think that's how most people start. I had the chance to try a little bump, and I'm glad I passed it up. Fuck that shit...


----------



## bearkat42 (Sep 2, 2015)

My father told me years ago that the reason why he never tried "hard" drugs was simply a fear of liking them. Sorry about your homie man. That sucks.


----------



## charface (Sep 2, 2015)

TheTrippyHippie said:


> Hello guys, first let me give you a little info about myself and the situation. I am 20 years old a fairly young man and my best friend who I knew since I was five is now 18 years old.
> 
> A few months ago my friend 'tried' heroin by snorting it and said 'no big deal its just experimental' and I was kinda foolish to believe him i didn't think he was lying because their were a couple occasions when a few of us guys got together and busted some lines of cocaine and woke up the next day feeling shitty and not wanting to do anymore.
> 
> Anyway, he is still doing heroin and I think he may have started to shoot. I cant say for sure but I don't know how to help him. He's young and he crashed his car and got a DWAI under the influence and things will only get worse. Right now he lives with his grandma because his mom died a year ago. What should I do? Who should I talk to?


Tell him exactly what you feel is happening, tell him if he wants to stop you support that.
Just understand you can not compete with heroin addiction.
Your friend may be lost and that is sad.
Don't start begging and shit because a real addict will use the shit out of you if they perceive they can play on your sympathy.
The people at narc anon can help you understand how to take care of yourself and how best to deal with your buddy.
It is work on yer end but you will benefit him and you when you approach this from an educated place.
its what they do.


----------



## skunkd0c (Sep 2, 2015)

tyler.durden said:


> I think that's how most people start. I had the chance to try a little bump, and I'm glad I passed it up. Fuck that shit...


Really, i had no idea

what happened to chasing the dragon


----------



## doublejj (Sep 2, 2015)




----------



## doublejj (Sep 2, 2015)




----------



## Aeroknow (Sep 2, 2015)




----------



## ttystikk (Sep 2, 2015)

Whatever you do, @TheTrippyHippie , don't follow him down that path.


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Sep 2, 2015)

If he wants to stop use suboxone.


----------



## abe supercro (Sep 2, 2015)

you can try to help, but wouldn't recommend thinking you can help shit. your friend likely perceives the H does much more for him than you can ever do. 


find more friends and don't be attached to an addict. had a buddy that started snorting H in his early 20s and was dead by 29.


----------



## woody333333 (Sep 2, 2015)

Might help him miss that court date... Hate to wish jail on anybody but a couple days in county might give him a chance


----------



## Corso312 (Sep 2, 2015)

Junkies steal...hide your valuables.


----------



## fandango (Sep 2, 2015)

Let your buddy know this...He will end up in Jail or if not...you should ask him where to bury his soul.


----------



## mr sunshine (Sep 2, 2015)

The old me would have asked you if you've tried sucking his dick from the back yet? I'm a changed man.





Find a new friend , your old one broke


----------



## skunkd0c (Sep 2, 2015)

mr sunshine said:


> Find a new friend , your old one broke


Fair-weather friend


----------



## ttystikk (Sep 2, 2015)

skunkd0c said:


> Fair-weather friend
> View attachment 3491952


I hear you. But trying to make the OP feel bad because he can't stop his friend from making bad choices is poor form.

Tough love is the only way he can be supportive his buddy- but not so close that he's at risk or of being taken advantage of.


----------



## skunkd0c (Sep 2, 2015)

ttystikk said:


> trying to make the OP feel bad because he can't stop his friend from making bad choices is poor form.


I have not made a response to the OP, i quoted mr sunshine and made a response to his comment

Tough love does not equate to "finding a new friend" 
"finding a new friend" equates to never seeing that person again


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Sep 3, 2015)

If the guy was snorting heroine (the same as the tourists in Amsterdam, that film Pulp Fiction etc) he'd be dead. 

If he wasn't already smoking it for a long time do you not think shooting it would overdose him? 

The thing is, only he can make himself stop. Nobody can force him to quit.


----------



## Balzac89 (Sep 3, 2015)

I've left friends behind. Too many.

Had them try to use my place for a crash pad when they're high and I told them straight up.

You want to get fucked up go ahead. I'm not the one who's gonna call that number when you OD and it's not gonna be on my couch.


----------



## Balzac89 (Sep 3, 2015)

It may be heartless but sometimes you have to not let others decisions weigh you down.

I and I matter but not when they choose to destroy themselves.


----------



## MonkeyGrinder (Sep 3, 2015)

Your friend's pretty much screwed. 
As harsh as it sounds just cut the cord.
You can't help him man.


----------



## Carolina Dream'n (Sep 3, 2015)

I've dropped friends for this exact reason. I don't/can't be involved with anyone that has those kind of habits. I'll tell you one time, and if u don't respect that, then I'll never talk to you again.


----------



## Hookabelly (Sep 3, 2015)

You can't reason with an addicted person. The only way to be a friend is through tough love. It's what's best for him. If he's truly addicted, he's going to have to lose everything and everyone before he realizes he has a choice to make. Sorry but that's how it always ends up with addictive behavior.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Sep 3, 2015)

Corso312 said:


> Junkies steal...hide your valuables.


Junkies steal your valuables and then help you look for them.

Yes most start snorting herion now. Its pure and in powder form instead of tar. 

I took me a bump of it one time. Woke up feeling like shit craving it. I decided that it was wise to leave it alone. 

You can only help him if he wants help.


----------



## racerboy71 (Sep 3, 2015)

vro said:


> Hes never going to stop





neosapien said:


> If he's already shooting it so soon, I'd have to say he's a lost cause unfortunately. Very few people that I know have rebounded from shooting. In fact most are dead. Not saying you shouldn't talk to him, but it's probably already a lost cause.


 i must be a special kind of awesome, just had 14 years clean may 13th... 

but everyone is right, no one stops doing drugs, unless they really want to, and even than it's hard enough..


----------



## abe supercro (Sep 3, 2015)




----------



## neosapien (Sep 3, 2015)

racerboy71 said:


> i must be a special kind of awesome, just had 14 years clean may 13th...
> 
> but everyone is right, no one stops doing drugs, unless they really want to, and even than it's hard enough..


And we're SUPER proud of you RB! But you're definitely the exception, not the rule. Think of all those people that were muggin with you. How many are still around? Probably not many. The feat you accomplished ime not many can.


----------



## sunni (Sep 3, 2015)

neosapien said:


> And we're SUPER proud of you RB! But you're definitely the exception, not the rule. Think of all those people that were muggin with you. How many are still around? Probably not many. The feat you accomplished ime not many can.


what about me? i got clean.... pretty sure theres a few other members who did as well on here 

its not unherd of for people to get clean.

i know the reality is a hard one that his friend may not, and it is true unless he genuinely wants to stop he wont stop,
but you guys are shedding some real rough responses here, saying his friend is completely a loss cause is kinda terrible.

i think he should try to help his friend, maybe I wouldve stopped sooner if someone gave a shit about me, and had a talk with me.


----------



## neosapien (Sep 3, 2015)

sunni said:


> what about me? i got clean.... pretty sure theres a few other members who did as well on here
> 
> its not unherd of for people to get clean.
> 
> ...


I'm just saying what my experiences have been. True story... A core group of 15 of us use to hang out. One night half of us went to a rave and the other half ditched us and went to a friends house to try a bundle that was found on the ground. Of that half... 1 is doing ok. All the others are dead, in jail or presumed one or the other. So in my experience it's not a very winnable battle. And all those people had our support. I told OP to still talk to him but ime it often falls on deaf ears. Never knew that bout you Sunni. Glad I'm able to know you.


----------



## Kind Sir (Sep 3, 2015)

I was an addict and got into needles as well. Im on methadone, which can get one clean quite fast but he would still have to WANT to get clean. Theres also suboxone, methadone is very addicting itself. Ive been clean for 2.5 years and still am getting methadone.

Mention it to him, maby you could cind a local methadone cli ic(or suboxone) before you speak with him. Having a set plan already could help him.

For whoever said he wont quit or anything similar. Get your info elsewhere, your dishing out false information\opinions.

EDIT: Dont want to delete my post, but I came off rude. Just want to be honest with my personal, experience. I know the leg pains from withdrawl all too well.


----------



## charface (Sep 3, 2015)

Real junkies sell their own kids for that shit.
You cant reason with that mindset.
Your friend may be dabbling and if so he should stop before he has no choice.
The reality is this.
By the time consequences come its usually too late.
Your buddy is about to start a very strange lifestyle.
Don't shit yourself.

The statistics for heroin users are ugly. Possible? of course, the question is
If and when. Between if and when its a total shit storm of using and abusing people, overdoses, cops and thugs.
Unless he is an independently wealthy person he will soon need
to come up with an extra 3,000 or so per month and it needs to arrive daily like clockwork.
That is a problem he will solve, believe that.

Codependent people do more harm than good to themselves and the user.

Of course you still love them but what does that look like?
There is tons of info online that will help you establish boundaries with yer addict.
I suggest you at least read some so you don't begin your new relationship
with a series of serious rookie blunders.

It would be great if you could get this concept.
He is powerless against heroin
You are powerless over him.

Don't let him become your emotional heroin it will fuck you up just as bad 
as any drug addiction.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Sep 3, 2015)

It is not a lost cause. Most addicts hate what they do and have become. Maybe a good intervention. Talk to your friend but be prepared to seperate yourself.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Sep 4, 2015)

TheTrippyHippie said:


> I'll be sad as fuck if i have to turn away from him. Like not trying to be homo but hes my only REAL friend. We all know how 'friends' are when it comes to weed but hes the only tue person i know.
> 
> I need more friends that respect the maryjane and dont just look at it as a way to escape and get high. I need friends who are successful and respect the herb and do what they got to do to make it.


Do what you can to help your friend but set your boundaries and stick with them. Prepare yourself for losing him though. Good luck to him - there are ways out but it often takes a while for people to take them.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Sep 4, 2015)

One of the sad truths of doing shit like this is that it causes a great deal of permanent damage. Most addicts neglecting and abusing their personal relationships and end up ruining them. Additionally, they fuck up their brain chemistry. The longer they stay on it, the more damage they do to themselves. Help your friend by being there. It's your duty. But be true to yourself and don't let him ruin your life.


----------



## racerboy71 (Sep 4, 2015)

Unclebaldrick said:


> One of the sad truths of doing shit like this is that it causes a great deal of permanent damage. Most addicts neglecting and abusing their personal relationships and end up ruining them. Additionally, they fuck up their brain chemistry. The longer they stay on it, the more damage they do to themselves. Help your friend by being there. It's your duty. But be true to yourself and don't let him ruin your life.


 yuppers, gotz ta wacth outz 4 brainz damazges, looks at mes


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Sep 4, 2015)

racerboy71 said:


> yuppers, gotz ta wacth outz 4 brainz damazges, looks at mes


I still think what you did is amazing.


----------



## racerboy71 (Sep 4, 2015)

lahadaextranjera said:


> I still think what you did is amazing.


 but what about my damaged frontal lobe lahada? lol.. 

thank you though, i wouldn't have had to have been so amazing if i weren't such an asshole to begin with though..


----------



## woody333333 (Sep 4, 2015)

racerboy71 said:


> but what about my damaged frontal lobe lahada? lol..
> 
> thank you though, i wouldn't have had to have been so amazing if i weren't such an asshole to begin with though..


Isn't the receptors or whatever for emotions that get damaged?


----------



## spandy (Sep 4, 2015)

I couldn't be friends with someone who tried even once. People willing to take risks like that in life, are time bombs looking for lives to destroy. Get the fuck out of their way, and keep them away. It isn't the drug, its the person, what they are capable of and what they will become capable of. They knew better, but still didn't give enough fucks about themselves or anyone around them.

Its been said, but seriously if you have to help, I'd get his ass arrested just to keep him clean. Keeps him at a distance, and protects you at the same time.


----------



## racerboy71 (Sep 4, 2015)

spandy said:


> I couldn't be friends with someone who tried even once. People willing to take risks like that in life, are time bombs looking for lives to destroy. Get the fuck out of their way, and keep them away. It isn't the drug, its the person, what they are capable of and what they will become capable of. They knew better, but still didn't give enough fucks about themselves or anyone around them.
> 
> Its been said, but seriously if you have to help, I'd get his ass arrested just to keep him clean. Keeps him at a distance, and protects you at the same time.


 you do realize that one can get drugs in jails / prisons just as easily as on the street


----------



## abe supercro (Sep 4, 2015)

Anyone is capable of making decisions that are not always the best, that is part of being human. Nobody is irredeemable. I'm somewhat jaded and self-protective from my life experiences, yet I hope to remain compassionate and keep an open mind.


----------



## charface (Sep 4, 2015)

Empathy is good sympathy is the no no.
I have a close relative that will remove you from his house to the street when you od
and then call the hospital.
Thats what the cool ones do.
Some try to bring you back and then just leave you somewhere when it don't work.

You died but they avoided speaking to the police. Even though they could have stashed any drugs and
in an accidental overdose around here they don't arrest every user in the city you seen that day.

Wait a tic!
I'm starting to think these powerful drugs may warp your thought process,

Nah, I get it.
No one has time to save some blue lipped party ruiner if the po po gots to be axing hard questions.

I despise hard drugs man.
The saddest part is a lot of the hard cases I encountered were actually very bright and caring people.
Unfortunately that has jack shit to do with anything.

I was a meff head that the world finally gave up on and I eventually made it.
My best friend was so bad even I gave up on him, he also came back.
granted the relationship changed drastically and it was a 20 yr battle royal where people died,
went to prison and families were destroyed but life aint all crackerjacks and fingerbanging padre,
I have seen literally thousands of very successful cases but I sought them out and did exactly as they told me.
Even then it was hard as shit and took years to finally end up only this fucked up in the head.
What I just told you was a story of love, hope and a shit ton of mind-breaking work.

I cringe when I hear current hard drug abusers glorify their antics because
I know what they look like the day they can no longer live with or without drugs/


----------



## sunni (Sep 4, 2015)

Unclebaldrick said:


> One of the sad truths of doing shit like this is that it causes a great deal of permanent damage. Most addicts neglecting and abusing their personal relationships and end up ruining them. Additionally, they fuck up their brain chemistry. The longer they stay on it, the more damage they do to themselves. Help your friend by being there. It's your duty. But be true to yourself and don't let him ruin your life.


You've met in me in person did I seem fucking brain damaged to you lol


----------



## sunni (Sep 4, 2015)

Like 9/10 people posting in here I'm pretty sure I would never want to be real friends with 
You people are goddamn heartless lol 
Get him arrested
Loss cause
Let him die
Leave him to die hell just 100% die anyways
He's a selfish person who knew what he was doing 


Etc etc


----------



## theexpress (Sep 4, 2015)

Ur friend is a dope fiend.... I deal with dope fiends all day .. there ain't shit u can do for him if he hooked.. if he shoots up he is twice as gone... I've never met a fiend who beat addiction.. and I've been dealing with hypes all mylife.. sorry truth hurts sometime


----------



## Kind Sir (Sep 4, 2015)

Yea getting him arrested is a horrible idea. If you havnt been in their situation, you shouldnt make such extreme decisions. If you have, then you shouldnt think that. Im an ex addict and the only real addiction I have is king of the hill I tell you hwat ....and my kittens.


----------



## Kind Sir (Sep 4, 2015)

theexpress said:


> Ur friend is a dope fiend.... I deal with dope fiends all day .. there ain't shit u can do for him if he hooked.. if he shoots up he is twice as gone... I've never met a fiend who beat addiction.. and I've been dealing with hypes all mylife.. sorry truth hurts sometime


Not true and i seriously cant believe you just said that. Almost feel as if you motive or just completely wrong. 

Your friends are pansies, or your statement isnt true.


----------



## charface (Sep 4, 2015)

Prison has saved many junkies life.
Go there and ask a few they will tell you themselves.
Not suggesting you set him up but I'm also not suggesting you bail him out when he gets there.
It is part of the process.
Its called a consequence, No one likes detoxing in jail but there are worse things that could happen.


----------



## spandy (Sep 4, 2015)

racerboy71 said:


> you do realize that one can get drugs in jails / prisons just as easily as on the street


He isn't gonna suck a dick for it just yet. 

Wait longer, and then yes, he'll be getting drugs in prison.


----------



## spandy (Sep 4, 2015)

Kind Sir said:


> Not true and i seriously cant believe you just said that. Almost feel as if you motive or just completely wrong.
> 
> Your friends are pansies, or your statement isnt true.



Then lets say most of them never come back from it, and its a statistical win to just tell them all to fuck off and die.


----------



## spandy (Sep 4, 2015)

sunni said:


> Like 9/10 people posting in here I'm pretty sure I would never want to be real friends with
> You people are goddamn heartless lol
> Get him arrested
> Loss cause
> ...



I'd say 9/10 in this thread wouldn't try the garbage. So it works out.


----------



## TheTrippyHippie (Sep 4, 2015)

Corso312 said:


> Junkies steal...hide your valuables.


Funny you say that because I had a half ounce of hash oil in my upstairs dresser and when we did a dab I was walking downstairs in my own house and I was waiting at the bottom of the stairs for my 'friend' I was thinking he was looking to take some but knew better not to.


----------



## sunni (Sep 4, 2015)

spandy said:


> I'd say 9/10 in this thread wouldn't try the garbage. So it works out.


well wrong there cause you have 3 recovered addicts in this thread saying they recovered survived and live good lives now


----------



## theexpress (Sep 4, 2015)

Kind Sir said:


> Not true and i seriously cant believe you just said that. Almost feel as if you motive or just completely wrong.
> 
> Your friends are pansies, or your statement isnt true.


there not my friends.. there clientel


----------



## theexpress (Sep 4, 2015)

a drug addict is never your friend.. never forget


----------



## cowtown (Sep 4, 2015)

I was smoking crack everyday for two months and I never stole to support it. The cops knew it when I was leaving the house where I bought it and stopped me many times and found nothing, they can't search your car without a warrant, if you are not under arrest, or there is visible contraband in Canada . So instead of letting me carry on they called my parents and told them I was frequenting a crack house.

I was young and stupid about 19 or so still living at home. My parents confronted me and I quit the next day. Now I own and operate my own business. Have two vehicles, two ATVs, an R6 sport bike, a snowmobile, and a home with two double garages and 100 acres.

Sometimes people need help. Confront them, tell it like it is. Get their family involved if you can. It helped me a lot. Don't immediately say "Fuck it." Some people do smarten up.

Never tried H so I don't know what withdrawal is like but coke and crack was easy. When using you want more and more but after a sleep I never found the cravings bad. No puking or shaking etc.


----------



## Bublonichronic (Sep 4, 2015)

Didn't feel like makin another dope thread...but I just hit 48 hrs with no shit, starting to think this isn't gonna get any better been eating xanax like candy. It still want to blow my fucking head off or just do anything to make this stop


----------



## charface (Sep 4, 2015)

Bublonichronic said:


> Didn't feel like makin another dope thread...but I just hit 48 hrs with no shit, starting to think this isn't gonna get any better been eating xanax like candy. It still want to blow my fucking head off or just do anything to make this stop


Progress man. keep making it when and where you can.
No one I know of did recovery perfectly so don't beat yourself.
If they were able to then they were probably drug abusers and not late stage addicts.
Pay attention to your moments of clarity and act on them right away.
They fade.quickly
It really does get better.
After a few years of hearing that I doubted it but eventually it does.

I'm not a fan of replacement drugs like Xanax for long term because your body
does not know the difference between prescribed drugs and drug drugs so keeps the craving
trigger alive
Your mileage may vary but in general all replacement drugs eventually led me back to the drug of choice.
That includes sex.,anger, alcohol, solvents....etc.

Man the life of an addict sooooooo much funny

laughter is safe and encouraged, especially if it is about yourself.


----------



## charface (Sep 4, 2015)

For what it is worth an addict is most receptive directly after the crash.
Pain is fresh and the mind is looking for the safety exit.
Once drugs are on board save your breath.


----------



## Lord Kanti (Sep 4, 2015)

TheTrippyHippie said:


> Hello guys, first let me give you a little info about myself and the situation. I am 20 years old a fairly young man and my best friend who I knew since I was five is now 18 years old.
> 
> A few months ago my friend 'tried' heroin by snorting it and said 'no big deal its just experimental' and I was kinda foolish to believe him i didn't think he was lying because their were a couple occasions when a few of us guys got together and busted some lines of cocaine and woke up the next day feeling shitty and not wanting to do anymore.
> 
> Anyway, he is still doing heroin and I think he may have started to shoot. I cant say for sure but I don't know how to help him. He's young and he crashed his car and got a DWAI under the influence and things will only get worse. Right now he lives with his grandma because his mom died a year ago. What should I do? Who should I talk to?



An intervention. Therapy could also help with any underlying issues with his mother, etc. Heroin use is a drawn out suicide. One has to get to the bottom of his self destructive nature.


----------



## drgroove (Sep 4, 2015)

Bublonichronic said:


> Didn't feel like makin another dope thread...but I just hit 48 hrs with no shit, starting to think this isn't gonna get any better been eating xanax like candy. It still want to blow my fucking head off or just do anything to make this stop


Hi Bublonichronic,

the worst is really the 3-4 first days ( in my experience ) ! so you're half through first stage 

second stage : the next two weeks !

what helped me :
- eat ! right after eating was my relief moments  eat as much fruits you can !
- take hot bathes ! helps with pain
- sweat as much as you can !
- sleep as much as you can ! smoking helped me here 

Also when I had pain in the legs, I felt better walking than sitting or lying down !

if you hold out these 2 weeks, the remaining is in your head, but as you want to blow your fucking head off, there's hope 

Peace !


----------



## Kind Sir (Sep 4, 2015)

drgroove said:


> Hi Bublonichronic,
> 
> the worst is really the 3-4 first days ( in my experience ) ! so you're half through first stage
> 
> ...


Thats an honest post, good solid suggestions. Pretty much what I said in a PM. I hope your journey makes you stronger.


----------



## drgroove (Sep 4, 2015)

TheTrippyHippie said:


> What should I do?


- let your door open whenever your friend wants or needs to see you and let him know !
- watch your money and everything that can be sold ( I know not cool ).
- never give or lend him money ( will be converted to dope immediatly ! ), go with him to the shop and buy what he needs.
- do not tell him constantly : dope is shit, it's not good for you, bla bla bla. If dope was shit nobody would be addict (the problem is you can't control it), and he already knows it's not good for him ! (ready for the storm)

Basically keep contact, he may not need nor want your help now, but this may change !



TheTrippyHippie said:


> Who should I talk to?


No good experience with doctors, therapyst, ... but doesn't you shouldn't try !


----------



## charface (Sep 4, 2015)

Lord Kanti said:


> An intervention. Therapy could also help with any underlying issues with his mother, etc. Heroin use is a drawn out suicide. One has to get to the bottom of his self destructive n





drgroove said:


> - let your door open whenever your friend wants or needs to see you and let him know !
> - watch your money and everything that can be sold ( I know not cool ).
> - never give or lend him money ( will be converted to dope immediatly ! ), go with him to the shop and buy what he needs.
> - do not tell him constantly : dope is shit, it's not good for you, bla bla bla. If dope was shit nobody would be addict (the problem is you can't control it), and he already knows it's not good for him ! (ready for the storm)
> ...


Drs and therapist were critical once I was stable enough to listen to them.
Taught me more about dealing with life than drugs
But like you hinted at, there is no 1 right way to do this.
I want to try an analrapist.


----------



## ODanksta (Sep 4, 2015)

Fuck opiates!!! Shit is disgusting

But Mila Kunis likes the dopers


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Sep 4, 2015)

sunni said:


> You've met in me in person did I seem fucking brain damaged to you lol


I didn't say brain damage... Brain chemistry. It's different. Besides, I know of people who have been addicts longer than you have been able to walk. 


spandy said:


> I'd say 9/10 in this thread wouldn't try the garbage. So it works out.


You are proof that one doesn't need drugs to sustain brain damage.


----------



## spandy (Sep 4, 2015)

Unclebaldrick said:


> You are proof that one doesn't need drugs to sustain brain damage.


And the heroin junkies take the gold, got it.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Sep 4, 2015)

spandy said:


> And the heroin junkies take the gold, got it.



Brain damage? Yes, you do. Sorry.


----------



## spandy (Sep 4, 2015)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Brain damage? Yes, you do. Sorry.


----------



## Aeroknow (Sep 4, 2015)

spandy said:


>


----------



## Aeroknow (Sep 4, 2015)

LOL


----------



## Bublonichronic (Sep 4, 2015)

Thank for the suggestion n post guys especially kind sir. I will try to respond when I can think a little clearer. I've been having crying fits and I don't know why this is the most vulnerable I've ever been and that kinda scares me


----------



## ODanksta (Sep 4, 2015)

No thanks, I'd rather smoke freebase


----------



## Bublonichronic (Sep 4, 2015)

I've got a quick question for some of you more experienced guys, a buddy(if you can call him that) gave me a 8mg sub , I really wanted to do this without the subs but if I cut it into 4 pieces to help with these last couple days will I have to go threw sub with drawl I hear that's a living hell and would rather not touch the stuff if that would put me into wd


----------



## sunni (Sep 4, 2015)

Bublonichronic said:


> I've got a quick question for some of you more experienced guys, a buddy(if you can call him that) gave me a 8mg sub , I really wanted to do this without the subs but if I cut it into 4 pieces to help with these last couple days will I have to go threw sub with drawl I hear that's a living hell and would rather not touch the stuff if that would put me into wd


im not supposed to offer help but if oyu need to speak to someone i have 2 years of social work specific to addictions and mental health and aboriginal peoples of canada... my inbox is open plus im a recovered addict so i can fully understand what youre going through


----------



## tyler.durden (Sep 5, 2015)

^^ Reported for being a sweetheart...


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Sep 5, 2015)

charface said:


> Drs and therapist were critical once I was stable enough to listen to them.
> Taught me more about dealing with life than drugs
> But like you hinted at, there is no 1 right way to do this.
> I want to try an analrapist.


Analrapey helped me a lot. I highly recommend it.


----------



## Grandpapy (Sep 5, 2015)

Bublonichronic said:


> Thank for the suggestion n post guys especially kind sir. I will try to respond when I can think a little clearer. I've been having crying fits and I don't know why this is the most vulnerable I've ever been and that kinda scares me


Fucking feelings! I hated them! It was a roller coaster for me, so hold on, just keep in mind it's a short ride. Being scared is a good thing.
Hang in there.


----------



## theexpress (Sep 5, 2015)

sunni said:


> im not supposed to offer help but if oyu need to speak to someone i have 2 years of social work specific to addictions and mental health and aboriginal peoples of canada... my inbox is open plus im a recovered addict so i can fully understand what youre going through


What are u a recovering addict from... Animal flesh.. lmao..


----------



## skunkd0c (Sep 5, 2015)

cowtown said:


> I was smoking crack everyday for two months and I never stole to support it.


The diary of a male prostitute


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Sep 5, 2015)

And the whole thing about stealing... Yeah, it happens a lot, but I was an addict for a while and I never stole nothing from anybody but myself. I think it might be the difference between an addict and a junkie.


----------



## Bublonichronic (Sep 5, 2015)

Well I took 2mg sub last night after 30 min nothing so took another 2mg still nothing so ended up just takin the whole strip of 8mg and I'm feelin pretty good this morning, I'm just hopin when the subs half life is up I don't start to wd from that...as for stealing I never really had to, I grow weed....but I did pawn my guitars n Xbox n all that shit inbetween harvests


----------



## leftyguitar (Sep 5, 2015)

TheTrippyHippie said:


> Hello guys, first let me give you a little info about myself and the situation. I am 20 years old a fairly young man and my best friend who I knew since I was five is now 18 years old.
> 
> A few months ago my friend 'tried' heroin by snorting it and said 'no big deal its just experimental' and I was kinda foolish to believe him i didn't think he was lying because their were a couple occasions when  a few of us guys got together and busted some lines of cocaine and woke up the next day feeling shitty and not wanting to do anymore.
> 
> Anyway, he is still doing heroin and I think he may have started to shoot. I cant say for sure but I don't know how to help him. He's young and he crashed his car and got a DWAI under the influence and things will only get worse. Right now he lives with his grandma because his mom died a year ago. What should I do? Who should I talk to?


Get him to a detox and a rehab. Starting point can be an ER for an eval. Detox is a medical situation. People can die from trying to withdrawal on their own (although it can be done.) Just my 2 cents. Good luck.


----------



## cowtown (Sep 5, 2015)

skunkd0c said:


> The diary of a male prostitute


Lmao. Love TPB.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Sep 5, 2015)

ODanksta said:


> Fuck opiates!!! Shit is disgusting
> 
> But Mila Kunis likes the dopers
> View attachment 3493167 View attachment 3493168


Yes it is. I don't run the streets for it. I've mentioned it before. I woke up one day and realized the drs had me on a large amount of opiates. You don't think about it, you adjust and become immune to the dose so they up it. Rinse repeat. You wake up one day on three roxi's a day and a hand full of percs. Shit made me feel horrible. Put them down and walked away.

Drs don't want you cured, they want you hooked. They ate dope pushers.

There are lots of things you can do to help. The biggest is confront your friend. I've carried people to hospitals for detox.

That is the scariest part is the detox. See if you can get a bed lined up. Look in the phone book under crisis.


----------



## skunkd0c (Sep 5, 2015)

cowtown said:


> Lmao. Love TPB.


Hey dude, i am glad you took that the way it was intended, just a joke
this place could do with more folk like you "having a sense of humour"

peace


----------



## cowtown (Sep 5, 2015)

skunkd0c said:


> Hey dude, i am glad you took that the way it was intended, just a joke
> this place could do with more folk like you "having a sense of humour"
> 
> peace


Ha it was almost 11 years ago. I just laugh at myself for pissing away all that cash. Don't sweat the petty stuff.

Cheers!


----------



## ODanksta (Sep 5, 2015)

Here is my problem with opiates, is everyone says but I am in pain.. I have Scoliosis of the spine I am constantly in pain, but guess what hydrocodons do nothing but get me "high"... Now ibuprofen actually really helps with pain but guess what, it doesn't get you high...
It really pisses me off how people on opiates always say "but I am in pain". No you are addicted!!!!
I can feel sorry for a addict but I will not feel sorry for you because you are in pain.. Its like saying I have no energy so I smoke meth..
People are unhappy with their lives, so they get high. The answer is find out what makes you so unhappy then fix the problem within, not by using excuses..

I have suffered from addiction most of my life, so I am qualified to speak about this..

And once again fuck opiates.. I would smoke meth or crack before ever attempting heroin..

also my ex was on heroin, she had a car accident like 4 years ago, that was her excuse. Pain sucks but it's 10x better then addiction


----------



## charface (Sep 5, 2015)

Im in the same boat.
Im all fucked up from training but still train.
Pain keeps me up at night, fucks with my mind and causes depression.
I could take the meds but when I do I no longer care about training I only care about more meds.

Opiates cause pain as they leave the body so the user takes more.
Life is pain.

Work around it as much as possible.

Good diet, exercise and surround yourself with winners

simple but not easy to do once you have peaked behind the curtain.


----------



## Bublonichronic (Sep 5, 2015)

charface said:


> I
> 
> simple but not easy to do once you have peaked behind the curtain.


That's it, it's easy to say fuck black when you've never done it, but the truth is it is pretty awesome(well at first) that's why so many people are addicted to it


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Sep 5, 2015)

Bublonichronic said:


> Well I took 2mg sub last night after 30 min nothing so took another 2mg still nothing so ended up just takin the whole strip of 8mg and I'm feelin pretty good this morning, I'm just hopin when the subs half life is up I don't start to wd from that...as for stealing I never really had to, I grow weed....but I did pawn my guitars n Xbox n all that shit inbetween harvests


No matter which way you go - there's some pain. You can spread it out but I doubt if you can avoid it altogether. Consider getting a bit of counseling. It sounds like it might be helpful.

The pain always made sense to me. Just a settling of accounts for you taking an advance on pleasure.


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Sep 5, 2015)

I hear smoking H is somewhat similar to smoking strong ass hash......times ten


----------



## Bublonichronic (Sep 5, 2015)

Unclebaldrick said:


> No matter which way you go - there's some pain. You can spread it out but I doubt if you can avoid it altogether. Consider getting a bit of counseling. It sounds like it might be helpful.
> 
> The pain always made sense to me. Just a settling of accounts for you taking an advance on pleasure.


Yea I just needed a little break from the wd, this sub should be out by 12is tomorrow afternoon, I'm wondering if I'm gonna just pick up right where I left off or if my body continued to try and right itself and I'll be a little better, either way I'm ready for what's to come


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Sep 5, 2015)

idk. never did it. just seen ppl smoke it. not slam


----------



## Bublonichronic (Sep 5, 2015)

If u ever do decide to try it do yourself a favor and just smoke it


----------



## cowtown (Sep 5, 2015)

Bublonichronic said:


> If u ever do decide to try it do yourself a favor and just smoke it


If you ever do decide to try it, punch yourself in the nuts instead, take that pain and all the cash you would have spent and walk away.


----------



## Bublonichronic (Sep 5, 2015)

i would def agree, but sometimes curiosity gets the best of us...ime smoking is the _safest _roa, safe being used loosely


----------



## justugh (Sep 6, 2015)

this is a odd thing to me

i done about every drug under the sun on the market now ....except real peyote button (still trying down for tripping for a week)
crack... we smoked about 3/400 bucks in one night ......to me it is just the same head rush from a large bong hit
heroin shot smoked snorted ......again same effect as several bong hits
Meth ...me hyper is a super bad thing ...did not like
coke .....coke i am ok on just clean the house
LSD .....oh god i love this stuff........over 5000 hits
shroom......good on a pizza or with peanut butter ...weak lsd
PCP.....good stuff too ....take it if i can find it
opium .....this stuff is good for passing the time
even fake weed/thc ....taste like crap high is completely wrong more of cross with a high of weed and some heroin

i tried them all and i walk away from them with out need for anything ......other then a bong hit

to clean your buddy up u are going to need to do some stuff u might not like ..........i know how to use the system so if u want i can tell u how to get him checked into a hospital for a 72 hour hold by then the withdrawls will kick in...he will go crazy say and do the wrong things and they will send him to a drug rehab once they settle him down with a shot in the ass (lock down ward as he did stuip stuff with doctors)

it is not the first time nor will be the last time i tell someone this trick or have to do it to one of my friends ..........about to do it again now to one of my oldest buddies (head is messed up and he is refusing to get help just getting worst i can see him soon eatting the gun )

other then that i would take sunni up on her offer ........i am a blunt tool she is more a fine tool (ment it in a good way sunni )


----------



## Bublonichronic (Sep 6, 2015)

So I'm just gonna finish login this wd here someone might find it helpful...it's officially 36 hrs since I took the bup and I took it around the 48 hr mark of no h so I was hurting pretty bad when I took it and 8mg pretty much got me functioning again, now I'm pretty sure the bup is out of my system and I'm actually still feeling pretty damn good at 72 hr no dope....so I'm guessing my body did continue to try a fix its chemistry while on the sub...funny thing is I did so much reading about short term suboxone and there wasn't much about it or people would just say it wouldn't work but I have to say I'm pretty amazed how well it worked wish Ida just taken it at 24hr mark and done it maybe 2-3 times every 36 hrs...Also Xanax was a huge help too I didn't even bother with the rest of the shot on the Thomas recipe...anyway iv got to go meet my dude cause I owe him money and he been callin so hopefully I'll be able to control myself when I get a wiff of the shit in the car


----------

